# cash flow



## alnda (15 أكتوبر 2010)

لى سؤال فى موضوع الكاش فلو

قبل السؤال 
من كراسه الكميات يتم تحميل قيمه الاعمال على الانشطة ويتم عمل تقرير وفيه يظهر قيمة الاعمال كاكاش فلو

السؤال هل هذا هو الكاش فلو 
واذا لم يكون على حسب كلام بعض الاستشاريين فماذا يكون ؟؟؟؟ انه التدفقات النقديه يعنى المال الذى سوف اخذة من العميل ؟

البعض يحصل عنده تداخل مع الكوست cost التكاليف

افتونى فى هذا الامر
انا اعمل التدفقات النقديه بالبريمافيرا وبالاكسيل 
واحاول ان يكون متناسق فى معظم المشاريع لكن بعضها يكون غير متناسق بمعنى ان يدخل لك فى شهر 3 مليون والشهر التالى 7 مليون وعدم التناسق لازم يكون له اسباب مثل انه فى هذا الشهر سوف يتم تركيب اجهزة او مضخات غاليه الثمن


----------



## foratfaris (16 أكتوبر 2010)

حبيبي
هذا هو الدفعات المالية المتوقعة الناتجة عن قيمة الاعمال التعاقدية


----------



## المهندم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ال Cash Flow يختلف تعريفة اذا كنت مقاول ام استشاري

فاذا كنت تقوم به للشركة عندك كمقاول فانك تقول بحساب تكلفة العاملة و المواد و ايجار المعدات و المصاريف ....... و من ثم تقول باخراج كاش فلو ما سيتم صرفه ... و بعد ذلك تقوم بتحميل 30 في المية نسبة ربح و تكلفة غير مباشرة .. او اكثر

اما اذا طلب منك الاستشاري كاش فلو فهو يقصد توقع تقريبي للمستخلصات الشهرية للاعمال المنفذة و الحل انك تعمل مورد اسمه كاش فلو مثلا ثم تحمل عليه تكلفة البنود من المقايسة ..


----------



## alnda (18 أكتوبر 2010)

طالما هناك 2 معنى للشيئ اذ هناك خطأ ما
او شئ نريد فهمه
دعونا نتفق على اشياء
انا مقاول 
معى كراسة الشروط والمواصفات والكميات
قمت بعمل البرنامج ووضع قيمه الاعمال حسب كراسه الكميات
الناتج هو الكاش فلو الذى سيطلبه الاستشارى على حسب راى الاخ الفرات ## التعليق الاول ##
والجزء الثانى من تعليق الاخ المهندم ### التعليق الثانى ##

اما الجزء الاول من التعليق الثانى 
فهو يخص التكلفة للمشروع cost وليس cash flow
المشكله هنا ان قيمة التعاقد وقيمة التكاليف تظهر فى عمود واحد اى يتم جمع اى تكاليف وتظهر فى عمود البادجت

ولحل هذه المشكله اذهب للتقارير واعمل فلتر واختار نوع التكلفه لعمل فرق بين التكلفه والكاش فلو

السؤال هنا 
هل من الممكن ان يظهر عمود به القيمه الموجوده فى العقد فقط كدخل income
وعمود اخر به التكاليف cost كمصاريف outcome
هل هذا ممكن فى p3
او ال p6
اشكركم للاهتمام
ولاننا نساعد بعضنا على الفهم الصحيح للكاش فلو
م يوسف


----------



## المهندم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

يا باشمهندس سبحان الله من اسبوع واحد فقط كان عندي نفس المشكلة 
و حليتها انني قمت بتحميل الموارد كلها كعدد فقط و لم احمل التكلفة ... و قمت بعمل مورد اسمه كاش فلو و حملت عليه كميات و اسعار البنود في العقد ... و هكذا خرجت الكاش فلو الشهري المتوقع للمستخلصات .. و هذا هو اللي عاوزه الاستشاري ...
فهناك فرق بين ما يريده الاستشاري لكل يدرسه مع المالك حول التدفقات النقددية المتوقعة التي سوف يدفعها المالك نتيجة تقدم الأعمال .... و ما بين البرنامج الزمني الذي تقوم به من اجلك انت كمقاول لكي تقوم بعمل الحسابات و الدراسات و تتوقع اعداد لعمالة و المدد و التعاقد مع مقاولين الباطن و هذا
و طبعا هناك فرق بين البرنامجين

الكاش فلو الصحيح هو التكلفة التي اصرفها انا كمقاول نتيجة للمواد و العمالة و الالات و التكلفة الغير مباشرة و الرواتب و هذا ... و هذا هو الكاش فلو .... و بعد ذلك نقوم بوضع 20 في الميه مثلا كربح ...


----------



## محمدعبدالسلام خلف (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الكاش فلو هوا منحني التكاليف ناقص المستخلصات(الدفعات) ولكي يكون وضع المشروع جيد يجب ان يكون اغلب المنحني فوق الصفر لتقليل الريسك


----------



## alnda (20 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندم قال:


> يا باشمهندس سبحان الله من اسبوع واحد فقط كان عندي نفس المشكلة
> و حليتها انني قمت بتحميل الموارد كلها كعدد فقط و لم احمل التكلفة ... و قمت بعمل مورد اسمه كاش فلو و حملت عليه كميات و اسعار البنود في العقد ... و هكذا خرجت الكاش فلو الشهري المتوقع للمستخلصات .. و هذا هو اللي عاوزه الاستشاري ...
> فهناك فرق بين ما يريده الاستشاري لكل يدرسه مع المالك حول التدفقات النقددية المتوقعة التي سوف يدفعها المالك نتيجة تقدم الأعمال .... و ما بين البرنامج الزمني الذي تقوم به من اجلك انت كمقاول لكي تقوم بعمل الحسابات و الدراسات و تتوقع اعداد لعمالة و المدد و التعاقد مع مقاولين الباطن و هذا
> و طبعا هناك فرق بين البرنامجين
> ...




الاخ العزيز المهندم
افهم من كلامك انه سيكون عندى برنامجين وهذا سيسبب مشكله بالنسبه لى ان اى تعديل فيما بعد سيتم فى البرامجين ؟؟؟؟

لى طلب عندك 
لو سمحت ترسل لى prx من الملف الذى حليت به هذه المشكله حتى استطيع تفاديها
دا اذا سمحت ووافقت
لان فى امس الحاجه الى ذلك الملف
شكراا لتعاونك
يوسف


----------



## alnda (20 أكتوبر 2010)

محمدعبدالسلام خلف قال:


> الكاش فلو هوا منحني التكاليف ناقص المستخلصات(الدفعات) ولكي يكون وضع المشروع جيد يجب ان يكون اغلب المنحني فوق الصفر لتقليل الريسك



الاخ محمد عبد السلام
كيف يتم ذلك على البريمافير
لو عندك معلومه ياريت تقول لنا عليها
شكراا لردك


----------



## nawalid6 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

يااخوة دعونا نصنف الcash flow 
1-cash in
2-cash out
فرقم واحد ينتج من تحميل اسعار المقايسة علي البنود ويعبر عن قيمة تقديرية للمستخلصات الشهرية
اما رقم 2 فيتم عمل تحليل لتكلفة البنود التي تم التسعير عليهاويعبر عن المطلوب صرفه علي المشروع شهريا


----------



## alnda (21 أكتوبر 2010)

nawalid6 قال:


> يااخوة دعونا نصنف الcash flow
> 1-cash in
> 2-cash out
> فرقم واحد ينتج من تحميل اسعار المقايسة علي البنود ويعبر عن قيمة تقديرية للمستخلصات الشهرية
> اما رقم 2 فيتم عمل تحليل لتكلفة البنود التي تم التسعير عليهاويعبر عن المطلوب صرفه علي المشروع شهريا



الاخوة الزملاء ارجو من عنده مشاركه فليشارك حتى نصل الى مفهوم واضح حول الكاش فلو
وكيفيه تنفيذ ذلك على البرنامج


----------



## المهندم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

يا باشمهندس alnada
كيف حالك .. اللي انا عملته انا افترضت اني عندي مجموعة موارد .. سميت اسم كل مورد باسم كل بند من المقايسة 

مثلا .. بالمتر المكعب حفر في تربية غير مصنفة ..... الكمية 10000 متر مكعب ..... سعر المتر 40 ريال 

بالمتر المكعب توريد و صب خرسانة مسلحة لزوم اعمدة .... ... و هكذا 

اعرف مورد جديد اسمه خرسانة مسلحة و اضع الكمية و ثمن الوحدة من كراسة الكميات 

و هكذا دخل كل البنود فيطلع لك الكاش فلو موزع علي مدار الشهور

انا مفيش عندي اي مشكلة ابعت لك الملف بس ابعت لي ايمالك


----------



## Ahmed Salman 1966 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Cash In: is the Invoices for the contractor and in the same time is the cost for the owner.

Cash Out: is the invoice for the owner and in the same time is the income for the contractor

so what you allocate in P3 you get its corresponding curve/histogram.

if you combine both in one graph, so the difference is the net revenue for the contractor and it helps alot to plot the finiancial shortage الفجوات التمويلية


----------



## alnda (26 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندم قال:


> يا باشمهندس alnada
> كيف حالك .. اللي انا عملته انا افترضت اني عندي مجموعة موارد .. سميت اسم كل مورد باسم كل بند من المقايسة
> 
> مثلا .. بالمتر المكعب حفر في تربية غير مصنفة ..... الكمية 10000 متر مكعب ..... سعر المتر 40 ريال
> ...




قراءت الثلاث مشاركات الخاصه بحضرتك
ووجدت بعض النقاط لم افهمها
فى المداخلتين الاوال قلت انك سوف تعرف مورد اسمه كاش فلو
وفى المداخله الثالثة لم تذكر شيئ عن هذا المورد
عموما انا ارسلت لك الميل الخاص بى على الخاص
وانا سوف اضعه هنا واذا حذف فهو على الخاص بتاع حضرتك كرساله
[email protected]

م يوسف


----------



## alnda (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ahmed salman 1966 قال:


> cash in: Is the invoices for the contractor and in the same time is the cost for the owner.
> 
> Cash out: Is the invoice for the owner and in the same time is the income for the contractor
> 
> ...



شكرا على المشاركة
بس ارجو ان تكون المناقشة فى كيفية تنفيذ ذلك على البرنامج


----------



## محموداحمدزيدان (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسادة احدكم يضع مثال حقيقي حي لاحد المشاريع الصغيرة عن بعض البنود ممكن يوضح الكاش فلو


----------



## nofal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

